# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  فلم المغامرات الرهيب / Journey.To.The.Center.Of.The.Earth.CAM.XViD مترجم بحجم صغير

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008 )

# Director: Eric Brevig
# Genre: Action | Adventure | Family | Fantasy | Sci-Fi
# User Rating: 6.6/10 (583 votes)
# Release Date: 11 July 2008 (USA)
# Country: USA
# ********: English
# Company: Walden Media

# Cast:
Brendan Fraser...Trevor Anderson
Josh Hutcherson... Sean Anderson
Anita Briem... Hannah A'sgeirsson
Seth Meyers... Professor Alan Kitzens
Jean Michel Pare'... Max Anderson
Jane Wheeler... Elizabeth
Frank Fontaine... Old Man
Giancarlo Caltabiano... Leonard
Kaniehtiio Horn... Gum-Chewing Girl
Garth Gilker... Sigurbjo"rn A'sgeirsson

# Plot: A science professor whose radical theories have completely tarnished his reputation. While backpacking across Iceland with his nephew Sean, the two explorers find a cave that leads them deep down into the bowels of the planet. And so they go on a quest to find out what has happened to the scientist's missing brother, a scientist, his nephew and their mountain guide discovers a fantastic and dangerous lost world in the center of the earth. There they discover a bizarre landscape filled with terrifying creatures.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0373051



http://www.mybloop.com/sultan2007/mo...N.Journey.rmvb

OR

http://upit.to/file:2159f2cc14/movie...N.Journey.rmvb

OR

http://bitroad.net/download/0b153f46...rney.rmvb.html

OR

http://rapidshare.com/files/135055577/Journey.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/135054838/Journey.part2.rar


منقووووووول

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]حجمه صغير فقط 162MB[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا يا عبد الله 
ظلك زودنا بهالافلام الحلوه الجديده 
خصوصا بهذا الحجم المغري  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا لردك محمد

ولا يهمك!

----------


## خفاجه النجار

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :030105 EmP6 Prv:

----------

